# Aria & Toccata for cello



## wlad

Hey everybody,

I want to share with you a piece for cello and piano I wrote a while ago. The whole piece has this grotesque baroque feeling that I hope you enjoy.

Toccata is wild - just a friendly warning


----------



## chee_zee

loved the piano harmonics, I don't recall seeing that before. the cellist did an amazing job, this is some very moving stuff. a bravissimo is in due order.


----------



## wlad

thanks for listening and feedback! I don't think I had seen piano harmonics either, I kind of discovered them while fooling around inside the piano.


----------



## chee_zee

that's awesome, to think that in the 21st century you may be the first composer to do something  nothing like having one of your works performed by real people rather than sampled instruments, I bet.

Checked out your website, "The Last Journey" is nothing short of moving, that's some very idiomatic writing for erhu and koto. those instruments blend with Western orchestra rather well. I saw a composer called Tom Gossman write a piece with the erhu that was pretty cool as well, I'm hooked on the thing now.


----------

